# 1999 EX - Bottom Bracket creaking



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, I got a 1999 EX on e-bay and built it up with a new chorus compact group. 

I really want to love it, but there is a chronic creak. It operates as a crude but accurate powermeter. Apply any sort of power and it creaks, the more power the louder and more constant the creaking.

The LBS has torn it inside out and can find nothing amiss, from the stem to the pedals. It seems to be coming from the bb, but I suppose it is possible that it's coming from the cranks (chorus carbon CT). I'm considering dropping a bundle on a phil wood bb just on a hunch that it might be a better fit, but I'd rather not.

Anyone with experience like this on the EX, or maybe the AX or Majestic?

THanks.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

happy fun ball said:


> Hey, I got a 1999 EX on e-bay and built it up with a new chorus compact group.
> 
> I really want to love it, but there is a chronic creak. It operates as a crude but accurate powermeter. Apply any sort of power and it creaks, the more power the louder and more constant the creaking.
> 
> ...


Make the shop use Ti prep/Ti grease/anti-seize...Finish Line makes some good stuff. It's kinda bronze in color. If they don't have that, go to Lowe's and get the silver stuff.
Regular grease doesn't cut the mustard. I have also used teflon plumbers tape in the past.


Pull the chainring bolts out of the crank and grease them as well. Grease the crank bolts before re-installing as well.


----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

Many thanks for this. I'll do it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*creaks*

I have a 1999 AX that developed an annoying creak earlier this summer. I tried to isolate the problem by oiling the eyelets in wheels, lubing seat rails, and finally replaced the bottom bracket. Creak still remained. Finally pinned it down to the pedals. I had the same Look 247 pedals on my other bike, so I swapped them out. Quit creaking immediately, so that was the source of the problem. I didn't mind replacing the BB because it had over 16,000 miles on it, so no harm done.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

happy fun ball said:


> Anyone with experience like this on the EX, or maybe the AX or Majestic?
> 
> THanks.


I've got a 99 AX and it had a creak when I first got it 6 years ago. I pulled the BB and wrapped plumber's teflon tape around the BB threads. After reinstalling the BB to Campy's recommended torque, I haven't had a problem. This month, the frame will hit 25,000 miles! I replaced the original BB earlier this year and used the same method with similar results.


----------

